# Waldo the ghost



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

He's a whoppin 12 feet tall- eyes will light up white....I just adore him!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow. thats cool. Nice prop.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Simple, but completely effective. Cool!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

waldo ??? where's waldo i dont see him---nice ghost


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice. That thing is huge!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

What are you doing for lighting? Any night shots? 

I just love over sized props....very cool!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

And just WHERE did all that gauze come from????? hmmmmmmmmmmmm

He looks great! Love the size!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm with joker, I'd love to see it at night with lighting. It did come out great though!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like it. 

Nice.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Man is that big! LOL At least everyone will know where your place is!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

NIght time pics coming soon..... :-0


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

ok- here y go!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

both night and day pics very cool
that thing is huge
good job


----------

